# This was fun!



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2017)

*NOW WITH STORY LINK - This was fun!*

Wrote a story about an engineering student at the university and his 1914 Model T Speedster, and Monday got to take a ride in it. We ripped down the interstate at 65 mph, people doing double takes and rubbernecking the whole way. But, ummm, they aren't exactly made for the "big and tall." LOL, it was a tight squeeze to get me in it! LOL... That was a lot of fun!


----------



## bkisel (Feb 22, 2017)

What a cool looking machine! Looks like a lot of fun but personally I'd be afraid to drive it that fast.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow!

I would be a little nervous too...

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2017)

Cool ride there.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 22, 2017)

65 mph with no airbags, seat belts, shoulder harness, ROOF!


----------



## Julie (Feb 22, 2017)

Lol, Jim you do look a little snug.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 22, 2017)

Julie said:


> Lol, Jim you do look a little snug.



Maybe the passenger side door was removed?




[Boy, I'm in trouble now! But please remember that *Julie *started it.]


----------



## Mismost (Feb 22, 2017)

so that is not really you in the avitar photo??


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 23, 2017)

So cool. I want to build something similar but out of model a parts and maybe a more modern 4 cylinder engine.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 23, 2017)

LOL, you forgot mechanical brakes on the rear wheels only. It was totally stable and totally safe, easily as safe as a motorcycle. Lots of fun. The story behind this car is amazing. I'll post it on this thread once it is released on the university's website.

I'm an old Model T and Model A buff from childhood, when I would wander three houses over from mine and sit in a neighbor's garage while he restored the old Fords.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's the link to the story.

https://www.uah.edu/news/people/model-t-is-a-bright-yellow-family-legacy-for-uah-engineering-student


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 27, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> 65 mph with no airbags, seat belts, shoulder harness, ROOF!



And yet thousands of people survived without nanny crap.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 27, 2017)

DoctorCAD said:


> And yet thousands of people survived without nanny crap.



And yet tens of thousands more did not:


----------



## jswordy (Feb 28, 2017)

AHEM! Yep, it sure was fun taking that ride.


----------



## Mismost (Feb 28, 2017)

I went on a little trip with Grandfather one day to guys house that had an old Model T. It would not start. Granddad cleaned this, scraped that, drained the old fuel and replaced,....I seem to remember him setting the points with a matchbook cover after he filed them smooth. He just tinkered with it for about an hour. She started right up on about the third crank. I only saw one engine Granddad couldn't fix....it had a rod sticking out the side of the case!

Your picture reminded me of an old VW dune buggy I had back in the 70's...2 seater with a little pick up bed and the popular beer keg gas tank. She was about rusted out when I got her...would not go much over 50 mph...but I drove that thing all over South Padre Island for a year and half while I was down there building condos. Sun, wind, rain, sand in your face...there is just some magical about open tops/no tops! Sold that thing for 40 bucks less than I paid for it and never did anything to it but put in gas and oil.


----------



## Sage (Mar 2, 2017)

jswordy said:


> Wrote a story about an engineering student at the university and his 1914 Model T Speedster, and Monday got to take a ride in it. We ripped down the interstate at 65 mph, people doing double takes and rubbernecking the whole way. But, ummm, they aren't exactly made for the "big and tall." LOL, it was a tight squeeze to get me in it! LOL... That was a lot of fun!



Metal detecting last week and found this 1913-1925???? wheel cap with "Overland" stamped on it.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 6, 2017)

1923 Willys Overland Model 91 Touring


----------



## Mismost (Mar 6, 2017)

jswordy said:


> 1923 Willys Overland Model 91 Touring



Is that the one they used in the National Parks years ago to haul tourists around?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 7, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Is that the one they used in the National Parks years ago to haul tourists around?



Do you mean these:


----------

